# My brothers and sisters....



## 63Vette (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel a little guilty right now. Like I have abandoned some of you. I certainly would never intentionally do anything remotely like that but I have needed to be alone. Despite this, I assure you that I have never appreciated you all more or needed you more than I do now and will in the near future. I have not been posting because *my head is simply in a bad place *and I do not want to bring negatives to light or spread them around. I have been here before in my life and solitude has always been my salvation. Mrs. Vette knows this about me... I am heading to the beach alone in about ten days and then shortly after my return Mrs. Vette and I will be headed to Vegas in early July. 

I always knew that having all of you to draw from gave me strength and motivation. It is without a doubt true. If it were not for you all and the gym every day I do not believe I would make it though this round of challenges and changes. I very much appreciate all the inquiries and concern. Even having been here before isn't of great solice right now.... as I say on leg day at the gym, "I am getting to old for this shit!"

I will be back as soon as I can to posting all the time and hogging threads and I still log in and read your posts as frequently as I can. I am truly blessed to have all of you and want to make certain that when I am posting it is both lucid and positive.

With the utmost respect,
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 2, 2013)

cheer up bro, we need you


----------



## Popeye (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope all goes well for you vette...anytime you need anything...you know were all here. 

BTW are you going to wear the yellow speedo again to the beach?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 2, 2013)

Take care of YOU, we will be here when you get back!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hope things get better for you bro.  This place isn't the same without you man!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's cool my friend. I knew you had a lot on your mind. You still had us in mind even with the burdens. I very much appreciate the texts with positive affirmations and everything. Pretty selfless, still have time to be concerned with your friend that very clearly walks a thin and winding line. I heard from you just about every day. You're a fucking winner, Vette. Good things happen to people like you. Just wait and see. 
You talked me through some shit and gave out of your pocket to me when I was having trouble getting $30 together for a bottle of test. You set me up so I could gain some momentum and get going on my own again. You gifted me that shit when I was low. Who the fuck does that? Kind and caring folks do. There aren't a ton out there that will do something like that without strings. I'm forever in your debt. Thank you, friend.


----------



## Gstacker (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks vette for keeping us in the loop, I know I don't post much here but your post keep me entertained while giving me good insight to all sorts... Hurry back.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 2, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I feel a little guilty right now. Like I have abandoned some of you. I certainly would never intentionally do anything remotely like that but I have needed to be alone. Despite this, I assure you that I have never appreciated you all more or needed you more than I do now and will in the near future. I have not been posting because *my head is simply in a bad place *and I do not want to bring negatives to light or spread them around. I have been here before in my life and solitude has always been my salvation. Mrs. Vette knows this about me... I am heading to the beach alone in about ten days and then shortly after my return Mrs. Vette and I will be headed to Vegas in early July.
> 
> I always knew that having all of you to draw from gave me strength and motivation. It is without a doubt true. If it were not for you all and the gym every day I do not believe I would make it though this round of challenges and changes. I very much appreciate all the inquiries and concern. Even having been here before isn't of great solice right now.... as I say on leg day at the gym, "I am getting to old for this shit!"
> 
> ...


Vette you need anything hit me with a pm.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 2, 2013)

Man am I glad to hear from you!!!!!
Keep you head up. We aren't going anywhere.


S4L


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 2, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> It's cool my friend. I knew you had a lot on your mind. You still had us in mind even with the burdens. I very much appreciate the texts with positive affirmations and everything. Pretty selfless, still have time to be concerned with your friend that very clearly walks a thin and winding line. I heard from you just about every day. You're a fucking winner, Vette. Good things happen to people like you. Just wait and see.
> You talked me through some shit and gave out of your pocket to me when I was having trouble getting $30 together for a bottle of test. You set me up so I could gain some momentum and get going on my own again. You gifted me that shit when I was low. Who the fuck does that? Kind and caring folks do. There aren't a ton out there that will do something like that without strings. I'm forever in your debt. Thank you, friend.




^this

I'm new here, but not new to vette. So I feel comfortable posting. 

Vette, anyone who has had the pleasure to have seen your name on a board knows exactly what kind of man  you are. There are many, MANY, users from this board and others that you have helped, taught, or just done whatever it is you do to make the world a better place. You are the first guy to lend a hand to someone in need and the first guy to post something motivating and positive for everyone to benefit from. 

But don't forget, you owe all of us one more thing--the chance to return the favor and remind you that we are here for you. Some roads you shouldn't walk alone, even when you think you should. We don't go 4 wheeling through rough terrain without a few big trucks. Reason being, at some point we all get stuck, and with your buddies there to pull you out it makes life a hell of a lot easier. Then you get back to the road, things are back to normal, and you look back and laugh about that shit you were stuck in. 

Bens here to pull you out.

I'm here to pull you out.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 2, 2013)

Actually, now that I think about it, I never "pull out". =))


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 2, 2013)

You go and take care of you brother. I hope everything works out and you make a quick return b/c you are a big asset to this community.


----------



## regular (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Vette, take the time you need to get your mind right and get active when you're ready. If you want to talk about anything or vent I'm all ears. You're flush with friends who care about you because you're a great guy. Your job and your income isn't your what defines you. You'll get through the slump you're in and be all the better for it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2013)

have a good time in vegas I love that place


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Your a class act and deserve great things.  Youve certainly been there for alot of us.  Send me a text or PM if you need anything man.  Ive got the first round of drinks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2013)

Get things unwound, Vette. We'll be here. Peace.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 2, 2013)

You are truly inspiring Vette, and in you short absence will be missed...... Take care of yourself my brother.....We're here.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 3, 2013)

you're one class act. like everyone said: we're here to give any support you need.


----------



## Jada (Jun 3, 2013)

welcome back my BROTHER


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 3, 2013)

Some good reading material would be The Secret by Rohnda Bryne (spelling) I love to read at the beach

take care brother It is your world create it the way you see fit


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 3, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Some good reading material would be The Secret by Rohnda Bryne (spelling) I love to read at the beach
> 
> take care brother It is your world create it the way you see fit



I have read it and it is damn good brother. It is also TRUE. No financial worries here right now (I was blessed with good investing and a little luck along the way) I just wasn't quite ready to retire but it looks like I am going to. I will start a "leisure career" and find myself again.... 

I will say that losing myself in the gym everyday and working at my pace everyday has been very nice. I appreciate so much all the kind words and by no means should any of you feel sorry or bad for me.... I just wanted you to know that I am the guy who gets deathly quiet when the shit hits the fan and right now.... I can't see the fan blades for all the shit that was slung at me and my entire staff. Brutal shit... and some young guys that will be damaged. Just taking it all in and regrouping. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah I talked to regs te other day and I was worried about ya.  But we all know what going on and get your life together and well be right here.  Be easy uncle vette


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2013)

Have a good time Vette. Get the stress/bad mojo out of your head and come back a happier, more at-peace man


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 3, 2013)

Brother,you are like me,when somethings going on,i go into hiding by myself to work it out myself.if theres anything I can help you with man,please let me know,cause you have been so good to me!!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 3, 2013)

Vette, I came into work the day after the tornadoes took lives here in Oklahoma and someone said something to me that changed my perspective on life. 

 I didn't want to be there that day, and it showed.   Someone asked me how I was doing and I said _"Shitty man, Shitty"_.    He replied:  _"Well just remember, some people woke up today without their children"_

I've looked at life differently since then brother, and a lot of the things that were weighing on me don't seem to matter.   Be thankful for the things you do have, and don't waste energy worrying about the things you've lost.  

My door is always open brother, anything you need don't hesitate.
-Sam


----------



## Supra (Jun 3, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I feel a little guilty right now. Like I have abandoned some of you. I certainly would never intentionally do anything remotely like that but I have needed to be alone. Despite this, I assure you that I have never appreciated you all more or needed you more than I do now and will in the near future. I have not been posting because *my head is simply in a bad place *and I do not want to bring negatives to light or spread them around. I have been here before in my life and solitude has always been my salvation. Mrs. Vette knows this about me... I am heading to the beach alone in about ten days and then shortly after my return Mrs. Vette and I will be headed to Vegas in early July.
> 
> I always knew that having all of you to draw from gave me strength and motivation. It is without a doubt true. If it were not for you all and the gym every day I do not believe I would make it though this round of challenges and changes. I very much appreciate all the inquiries and concern. Even having been here before isn't of great solice right now.... as I say on leg day at the gym, "I am getting to old for this shit!"
> 
> ...



I never knew you were gone man! I always see you online Hope all is well!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jun 3, 2013)

brother, 

I also have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks for work reasons....super busy.  miss our conversations and apologies for that...try to keep in touch with me and keep those texts coming...look forward to them every day...we here all know you are more than man enough to handle your business, but don't forget we are all here for a helping hand in any way if necessary... I have repeatedly told you that you know who you are and your value to others..so take your time getting back to that good place and enjoy getting there. its clear that even now you are not only concerned about yourself, but thinking of others as well...that's the vette we all know and respect...


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 3, 2013)

Brother Vette, You're a good guy. Take some time and just enjoy life. Just please keep in touch. You're one of my favorite bros around here.
Respect,
!SHRUGS!


----------



## PFM (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd rather take you as your are. Better some negative shit than some phony fuck with their rosy red "everything is perfect" BS. You know my private email. Use it anytime.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 3, 2013)

....wish I could vent to pfm.



/end hijack.

come back when youre all  ready vette


----------



## trim (Jun 3, 2013)

Reading your posts is one of the main reasons I have stuck around on this board.  Come back when you are ready, we will be waiting.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 3, 2013)

Take the much needed time and regroup vette. You've always have been here to lend a hand and show us younger guys the correct path. You have a good group of guys here that care about you and wish you all the best.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 4, 2013)

Dont leave us alone for too long, you know how Ben can get.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 4, 2013)

We'll be thinking of you buddy and we'll be here.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Vette,

hope you are doing better brother. take care of yourself.

I understand as i have been in a similar situation many times over the last few years

R1rider


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 4, 2013)

Do what u gotta do,  we will miss u brother


----------

